# R33 GTR Z-Tune Fenders style



## BNR34Zed (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, looking if someone knows who made this wings:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The originals of that are made in Japan

can supply if required.


----------



## BNR34Zed (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know how much those cost.
Can u pm the price?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I got mine from Rich (RT Autobodies) on here, not sure if he's still making them.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Didn't know they made ztune wings for the 33, interesting.


----------



## chris gtr bnr32 (Apr 16, 2008)

nobody have more information for this fenders????
i want this for mine R33 :chuckle:


----------

